# Foal eating mare's tail



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Bag the tail with a good nylon tail bag. Also spray the tail bag with either the bitter apple spray you mentioned, or I make my own mixture with cayenne.:twisted: That keeps the baby from pulling the bag off, just check it often. Should to the trick!

I've never seen a preference for fillies or colts chewing tails, but on the farm I used to work, it sure seemed like minis were prone to it!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i've never heard of this. and as my foal is a colt going by what you've said he's never chewed on his momh tail or anyones elses for that matter lol how strange


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

When I first got my mare she had a really short mane because her recent foal had chewed it all off. (not sure if the foal was a colt or filly.)

But, two years ago the 2 going on 3 year old colt/gelding -stabled in the stall next door to my mares- chewed off *HALF* of her tail!! =( It was such a long and pretty tail! It is just now that it has finally gotten back to it original length.

The tail bag is a good idea. also watch out for the mane!!


----------

